# vypočítat - vypočíst / počet - výpočet



## Stijn

"Vypočítat" is the perfective of "počítat" (to compute/calculate). But how does the verb "vypočíst" relate to these? It also seems to mean compute/calculate.

And what is the difference between "počet" and "výpočet" (a calculation)?


----------



## Jana337

Vypočíst is a synonym of vypočítat as far as I can tell.

"Výpočet" means "calculation" (both the process and the result thereof). The most common meaning of "počet" is "number", "count" (as in "number of inhabitants" etc.) but it is also used as "calculus" for various subsections of math: integrální počet, maticový počet etc. You have to use it with an adjective, so you can't say "zítra mám dějepis a počet" like you would in English. The word would be used in the plural (počty) to mean "math" (the classes at elementary schools) but this usage is old-fashioned now.


----------



## winpoj

Stijn said:


> "Vypočítat" is the imperfective of "počítat"?



It's the other way round, isn't it?


----------



## Stijn

Yes sorry, I meant to say:
"Vypočítat" is the perfective of "počítat"


----------



## winpoj

I'd say it's A perfective of "počítat". Another one would be "spočítat".

They have different meanings. "Vypočítat" indeed means to complete a calculation, while "spočítat" means to establish a number by counting.


----------

